# Bucees in Baytown



## Chasin Tail (Aug 14, 2010)

Just got word of a Bucees comming to Baytown in the area of I-10 and FM 565. Anybody else heard this?


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

I heard the same thing. I believe it will be across 565 from Crawdaddy's.


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

It was originally planned to be between Decker Dr. and FM 2100 on the North side of I-10.....they cleared that 7 acres behind the Texaco. That started early 2011.....but have not seen anymore progress. This is the first that I've heard of FM 565.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

This is the 2nd time I've heard this rumor but nothing to substantiate it. There was Kroger looking at putting in a shopping center on the NW corner of FM 565/ I-10 but they nixxed that saying the area wouldn't support them and the WalMart that's going in.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

One will go up in Tx City as well.....


----------



## gator409 (Sep 15, 2004)

i stop all the time going to sabine to fish, at crawdaddys for ice and two budain balls its a rule don't you know. but its a nice clean store but there gas is always about 10 cents higher than every one else. so i would welcome some competition in that area. few years back was in a bucees down south and there were a bunch of executives there and asked why they don't put a store in that very area. answer which i didnt buy was they felt there wasn't enough people living in that area to hire enough people to staff a store. baytown, anachuc give me a break. oh well hope it come true. want have to drive far for my beaver nuggets


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I thought the new Disneyland was going in there?


----------



## bthompjr24 (Jun 29, 2010)

Heard the same thing from some reputable sources. Also they have recently cleared a large amount of wooded area on north side at the fm3180 intersection.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

I went to Austin for Thanksgiving and stopped at a new Buc-ee's in Bastrop. I had never been to a Buc-ee's before. It's like a convenience store on steroids. I couldn't believe how many people were in there.

I think I'm going to start a Bruc-ee's chain of stores.


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> I went to Austin for Thanksgiving and stopped at a new Buc-ee's in Bastrop. I had never been to a Buc-ee's before. It's like a convenience store on steroids. I couldn't believe how many people were in there.
> 
> I think I'm going to start a Bruc-ee's chain of stores.


 
Most of us heteros wouldn't visit that kinda store *Brucee*!!!:butterflykisssm

:biggrin:


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

That would be a great spot and it would do a booming business! I hope it's true!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

texacajun said:


> Most of us heteros wouldn't visit that kinda store *Brucee*!!!:butterflykisssm
> 
> :biggrin:


I guess we need to meet in the Academy parking lot, Mike. Noon, tomorrow. :smile:


----------



## Chasin Tail (Aug 14, 2010)

texacajun said:


> Most of us heteros wouldn't visit that kinda store *Brucee*!!!:butterflykisssm
> 
> :biggrin:


Are you secretly in the closet or so confused about your sexuality that you have to point out that you are a hetero in a post that has absolutly nothing at all to do with being a **** or a hetero.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Chasin Tail said:


> Are you secretly in the closet or so confused about your sexuality that you have to point out that you are a hetero in a post that has absolutly nothing at all to do with being a **** or a hetero.


no matta da flava, they all like the beaver!


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Chasin Tail said:


> Are you secretly in the closet or so confused about your sexuality that you have to point out that you are a hetero in a post that has absolutly nothing at all to do with being a **** or a hetero.


Just joking with my buddy MC. But thanks for trying to create a problem!
Merry Christmas to you too Chasin Tail, way to be in the spirit of the season!

Mike


----------



## Chasin Tail (Aug 14, 2010)

texacajun said:


> Just joking with my buddy MC. But thanks for trying to create a problem!
> Merry Christmas to you too Chasin Tail, way to be in the spirit of the season!
> 
> Mike


I dont create problems was just trying to get info on the store. I regularly visit bucees and didnt realize what your post had to do with it. Figured you were creating the problem. So I was just Gettin in on it. Sorry if I offended you. Merry Christmas to you too.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

The more the merrier! Love me some Buc-ees!


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

Be sure you life insurance is paid up..navigating the parking lot and getting on or off the road is a white knuckle experience.


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

IT would be nice to have a bucees in baytown. wish they would put a new krogers or heb near Garth and 10. I was so spoiled having so many grocery store options in pearland.


----------



## gator409 (Sep 15, 2004)

a to the men on a heb


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Did Buc-ees get back with you about building in Baytown?



MEGABITE said:


> The more the merrier! Love me some Buc-ees!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

txjoker said:


> Did Buc-ees get back with you about building in Baytown?


I haven't checked but I doubt it. Whoever runs their FB apparently doesn't know they can reply to questions. hwell:


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

fi**** said:


> IT would be nice to have a bucees in baytown. wish they would put a new krogers or heb near Garth and 10. I was so spoiled having so many grocery store options in pearland.


A good HEB isn't going to happen any time soon. We have a wonderful
Joe V's instead. HEB said the area couldn't support a big store which
is a bunch of dung!:headknock


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

bowmansdad said:


> A good HEB isn't going to happen any time soon. We have a wonderful
> Joe V's instead. HEB said the area couldn't support a big store which
> is a bunch of dung!:headknock


and don't forget a couple of Food Town stores!


----------



## outdoorsmanjimjo (Jan 26, 2012)

Buc-ees is going to be built on I-10 and John Martin in Baytown across from the Ford Dealership next to Ron Craft Chevrolet


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

outdoorsmanjimjo said:


> Buc-ees is going to be built on I-10 and John Martin in Baytown across from the Ford Dealership next to Ron Craft Chevrolet


Thanks for the info, we were looking for any sign of it on the way back from Lake Charles yesterday but didn't see anything.


----------



## rapnrod (Jul 24, 2008)

outdoorsmanjimjo said:


> Buc-ees is going to be built on I-10 and John Martin in Baytown across from the Ford Dealership next to Ron Craft Chevrolet


x2 That's what I read in the paper. But all you can believe in the paper is Snuffy Smith and they took it out in the Fifties!


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Beat me to it..*



outdoorsmanjimjo said:


> Buc-ees is going to be built on I-10 and John Martin in Baytown across from the Ford Dealership next to Ron Craft Chevrolet


 You Right on the money...That should be a even more congested intersection when Buc-ees builds..it will be complete madness. Get ready
SW corner of John Martin / I-10 south side


----------



## the_dude_abides (Jun 3, 2010)

Heard the same thing about 10 and John Martin.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

The building will be 60,000 square feet according to the article in the Baytown Sun.

Waterwolf is right...it will be complete madness. The I-10 feeders between Garth Rd. & Wade Rd. will be gridlocked !


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Love me some Buc-ees! Bring it on...


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

I guess they are wanting to get the business of people hitting 10 to Louisianna.


----------



## Jallen1 (Sep 12, 2012)

I live off 3180, some type of gas station on the corner of 565 and 3180 is going in, they were putting in the underground tanks last week


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Bocephus said:


> The building will be 60,000 square feet according to the article in the Baytown Sun.
> 
> Waterwolf is right...it will be complete madness. The I-10 feeders between Garth Rd. & Wade Rd. will be gridlocked !


Looking at the map it appears John Martin Rd has it's own exit off of I-10 and a freeway entrance directly past it.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

MEGABITE said:


> Looking at the map it appears John Martin Rd has it's own exit off of I-10 and a freeway entrance directly past it.


Yes but john martin is already a madhouse during rush hours. it backs up pretty good. They are goin to have to widen that rd. or something. I highly doubt it will support all the new traffic.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Jallen1 said:


> I live off 3180, some type of gas station on the corner of 565 and 3180 is going in, they were putting in the underground tanks last week


and the new Super WalMart is going in on 146 & I-10 just south of the Jack in the Box on 146. It's really gonna be a mad house


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Part Timer said:


> Yes but john martin is already a madhouse during rush hours. it backs up pretty good. They are goin to have to widen that rd. or something. I highly doubt it will support all the new traffic.


Just read where Buc-ees agreed on a city right of way for widening of John Martin. I noticed the city also gave them a special 100 foot sign permit with the stipulation the word "Baytown" will be under the beaver.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

MEGABITE said:


> Just read where Buc-ees agreed on a city right of way for widening of John Martin. I noticed the city also gave them a special 100 foot sign permit with the stipulation the word "Baytown" will be under the beaver.


Bring on the jokes lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I never minded being under a beaver....


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Hmmm*



Bocephus said:


> I never minded being under a beaver....


I don't know Bo, I have seen some of them Baytown beavers and I can tell you, well......


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

WildThings said:


> and the new Super WalMart is going in on 146 & I-10 just south of the Jack in the Box on 146. It's really gonna be a mad house


Thats already probably one of the worst intersections on this side of town. Great location for Walmart from a business perspective, but its going to definetely be a mess right there. Wasn't too happy when I saw the sign there a while back.

I wonder if they are using that to push traffic to use 99? NOBODY is ever on that road.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Ice and Buc-Ee's Honey Roast Pecan Halves are all I want....maybe an icee while I shop . You know us folks out in Baytown don't get out much . It will be a good place to " watch the sites".know what I mean .?


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

No doubt, I watched people for an hour try to get out on the highway during holidays in lulling. lmao, It was the best time spent and the scenery IMO was magnificent if I was a single man it could have been monumental most likely LMAO.:slimer:
I don't see why it would be any different at another Beaver spot!



waterwolf said:


> Ice and Buc-Ee's Honey Roast Pecan Halves are all I want....maybe an icee while I shop . You know us folks out in Baytown don't get out much . It will be a good place to " watch the sites".know what I mean .?


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

According to there web site the next store to open is in Waller


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

bowmansdad said:


> A good HEB isn't going to happen any time soon. We have a wonderful
> Joe V's instead. HEB said the area couldn't support a big store which
> is a bunch of dung!:headknock


HEB management is ultra conservative on expansion. Used to transport some of them years ago. Very, very nice folks just very cautious. Met the guy that came up with the idea of the HEB pantry stores and he explained how those stores were able to give them a good read on a given area and if it would support a full size HEB later on. His system must have been a good one, because at the time he had retired but they were taking very good care of him; he was still kept on as a consultant.

But I hear you. We're stuck with a Krogers and Arlans ($$$). I'd love an HEB around the corner.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

mrau said:


> HEB management is ultra conservative on expansion. Used to transport some of them years ago. Very, very nice folks just very cautious. Met the guy that came up with the idea of the HEB pantry stores and he explained how those stores were able to give them a good read on a given area and if it would support a full size HEB later on. His system must have been a good one, because at the time he had retired but they were taking very good care of him; he was still kept on as a consultant.
> 
> But I hear you. We're stuck with a Krogers and Arlans ($$$). I'd love an HEB around the corner.


Arlans? You live in crosby? If so, you do have a HEB around the corner. Its in Atascocita. Deffinately worth he drive just dont try it mid day on saturday or sunday.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

I'll believe the Bucee's when I see the Beaver! LOL!


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

Part Timer said:


> Arlans? You live in crosby? If so, you do have a HEB around the corner. Its in Atascocita. Deffinately worth he drive just dont try it mid day on saturday or sunday.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


No. It's the Arlan's in Seabrook. There are two HEBs in our area but closer to 15-20 minutes driving. Didn't know there was an Arlan's in Crosby. I thought they were a one location operation.


----------



## kparker (Feb 15, 2011)

There was at one time an HEB in Baytown, and one in Crosby. Both shut down within a year of each other. They were pushed out of business to garner support for the Wal-Mart "super" centers.


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

kparker said:


> There was at one time an HEB in Baytown, and one in Crosby. Both shut down within a year of each other. They were pushed out of business to garner support for the Wal-Mart "super" centers.


I figure HEB shut down because it was in a terrible location and it was old as Methuselah. It was pretty run down even 20+ years ago.

The demographics of that area are all wrong for an HEB.


----------



## eric5678 (Sep 12, 2010)

Backwater1 said:


> The demographics of that area are all wrong for an HEB.


Surprised they didn't convert the pantry on N.Main and 146 to one of their Mi Tienda stores.


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

Dirt work is being done at the North West corner of I-10 and FM565, I heard that is where the Buck-ees is going in?


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Reel Cajun said:


> Dirt work is being done at the North West corner of I-10 and FM565, I heard that is where the Buck-ees is going in?


I seem that today, I hope you are right.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I hear that's where Hakeem Olajuwon is building a strip center.


----------



## bthompjr24 (Jun 29, 2010)

The dirt work at 565 is not even big enough for all the gas pumps a large bucees have. Looks like smaller station to compete with craw daddy's which somebody needs to. Hwy robbery in that store.


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

Reel Cajun said:


> Dirt work is being done at the North West corner of I-10 and FM565, I heard that is where the Buck-ees is going in?


The Baytown Sun said I-10 and John Martin.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Lesto said:


> The Baytown Sun said I-10 and John Martin.


That's what I understand also.



Bocephus said:


> I hear that's where Hakeem Olajuwon is building a strip center.


It's going to be on the west side of FM 3180 almost across from the high school

And don't forget about the Wal-Mart on I-10 and Hwy 146 behind the JIB


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

bthompjr24 said:


> The dirt work at 565 is not even big enough for all the gas pumps a large bucees have. Looks like smaller station to compete with craw daddy's which somebody needs to. Hwy robbery in that store.


That aint no lie. I will get a burger from there, but they can hold their breath on me buying gas.

25-30 cents higher per gallon than anyone else. Crazy, but the cars are always packed in there though.

What do yall think about the new billboard? HAHA


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

It would have been a lot better if they were to build at I-10 and 565, that is going to be a traffic nightmare if it is built in Baytown.


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Reel Cajun said:


> It would have been a lot better if they were to build at I-10 and 565, that is going to be a traffic nightmare if it is built in Baytown.


Ya, unless you live at i-10 and 565.

It needs to be further outside of town in Anahuac or Winnie.

Building the Walmart at 10 and 146 was a terrible idea as far as traffic is concerned. That and Garth at 10 are the two busiest intersections on this side of town. They are probably trying to push people to use the toll road.


----------



## Stealth Mode (May 22, 2004)

I heard at 565 and I 10 will be an Exxon. They are also building one at the corner of 565 and 3180.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Backwater1 said:


> That and Garth at 10 are the two busiest intersections on this side of town. They are probably trying to push people to use the toll road.


LOL my thoughts exactly. My daughter lives of Hwy 146 close to that intersection and she's not looking forward to it. Me either


----------



## Txfishingirl37 (Feb 4, 2011)

I think they should demolish that San jacinto mall. And. Put it there. Why. Not???


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

Buc-ee's and the city of Baytown could not come to an agreement on the developmental platt.

So, Buc-ee's moved on, and they're building the new store in Texas City.

I will find out what's going on at that site, but it's not the beaver store.....


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Txfishingirl37 said:


> I think they should demolish that San jacinto mall. And. Put it there. Why. Not???


Because its the most prime piece of property in the entire city. Shouldn't be wasted on a gas station.

Not to mention the traffic.


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

Came today in the Baytown newsletter "The Bridge".


----------



## kparker (Feb 15, 2011)

It would be nice if they could tear down the mall. Sadly its privately owned by someone in California who uses it as a tax write off. The city of Baytown cant pay him enough money to offset the deduction he recieves. So there it sits, with overpriced lease deals and half the stores mothballed.


----------



## ningapleeze (Mar 18, 2013)

kparker said:


> It would be nice if they could tear down the mall. Sadly its privately owned by someone in California who uses it as a tax write off. The city of Baytown cant pay him enough money to offset the deduction he recieves. So there it sits, with overpriced lease deals and half the stores mothballed.


I go to that mall to "Peoplewatch"....it makes Wal Mart look like the Galleria.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

there's 84 people in baytown that are old enough to drive?


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

update on the bucees and walmart with a new 8 screen cinema


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

scuppersancho said:


> update on the bucees and walmart with a new 8 screen cinema


Is the city clueless on how to handle the traffic at the I-10/146 intersection? Traffic is backed up there for hundreds of yards all day, what good is another 3 minute long traffic signal 100 feet away going to do?

Its going to make it look like Garth Road at 5pm. Thats what good its going to do.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

I-10 and John Martin Rd. SW corner....west of the ford dealership.
Baytown will be famous again for the second time...First was John Waynes movie the Hellfighters that was partly filmed on Evergreen Rd in 1968.


----------



## GUNSNREELS (Aug 17, 2010)

Yes,they are going to build a bucee's in Baytown at I-10 and John Martin Road.It is going to be the biggest bucee's ever built.


----------

